# Démonter un clavier alu ?



## candidemac (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,​


Je possède un iMac alu avec le nouveau clavier (que je trouve génial). J'aimerais le démonter pour le nettoyer, car ma fille a renversé son café dessus (véridique !)  et maintenant, les touches "collent" au fond: elles s'enfoncent et ne remontent que quelques secondes plus tard...  ​


Personne n'a d'idée ?​


----------



## modrellik (29 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Pareil pour moi, Ice Tea renversé sur le clavier et les touches collent....
Je ne vois pas de vis... Faut-il retirer les 4 pieds en caoutchouc?
Merci


----------



## aploz (15 Août 2008)

Idem pour moi, après avoir passé du "bref vitre" sur les touches pour les nettoyer, j'ai trois touches qui ne répondent plus...A t on la possibilité de démonter le clavier proprement ? Pas de vis ni d'ergo apparent ! help me please !


----------



## aCLR (15 Août 2008)

Le mieux serait qu'un de vous se lance dans un démontage et fasse un tutoriel pour les prochains&#8230;
Car à ce jour, il n'y a pas vraiment de solution autre&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (29 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Le mieux serait qu'un de vous se lance dans un démontage et fasse un tutoriel pour les prochains


Oui, mais comment faire ? 

C'est à se demander comme ils ont fait pour l'assembler. Aucune vis, rien. :mouais:

Sans doute qu'il se "clipe" par le socle en dessous, mais bonjour pour essayer de le décliper, ça a l'air solidement fixé.

J'ai moi même ce problème avec un clavier alu (sur un poste en libre service), dont je soupçonne qu'un utilisateur ait commis un accident de type liquide...
La touche C ne répond plus. En fait, plutôt, il semble qu'elle soit activée en permanence, car quand on débranche et qu'on rebranche le clavier en restant dans le finder, le "bip" de la touche retentit en continu jusqu'à ce qu'on appuye sur une autre touche.

Si quelqu'un a une solution qui évite le démontage, qui risque d'abîmer complètement le clavier, je suis preneur.

Peut-on sortir une touche individuellement pour "voir" ce qu'il y a en dessous ?


----------



## r e m y (29 Août 2008)

Je ne retrouve pas le fil...  mais il me semble que certains s'étaient essayé à démonter les touches d'un clavier alu en les déclipsant (je me rappelle qu'au remontage, certaines touches paraissaient moins bien alignées...)

Je suppose qu'une fois certaines touches déclipsées, on trouve en dessous des vis de maintien du socle!

Si ton clavier à des pb, tu n'as pas le choix... donc lance-toi et déclipse les touches! De toutes façons, soit tu dois racheter un clavier tout de suite, soit tu essayes d'abord de démonter et nettoyer le tien.
Profites-en pour faire des photos et un tutorial 

(ou un résumé de ce qu'il ne faut SURTOUT pas faire!!!)


----------



## fredintosh (29 Août 2008)

Bah, au pire, j'ai conservé un vieux clavier Apple "coque translucide/touches noires", qui pourra aller fort bien avec l'iMac alu.

Mais là, j'ai pas trop le temps de bidouiller tout ça.
Je vous tiens au jus quand j'aurai massacré la bête. :hosto:


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2008)

C'est dingue toutes les crasses que vous pouvez faire à vos claviers ...


----------



## fredintosh (29 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est dingue toutes les crasses que vous pouvez faire à vos claviers ...


C'est lui qui a commencé, d'abord.


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2008)

Bon, finalement, mon clavier a échappé à la torture, de justesse.

On m'a suggéré l'idée de passer un coup d'aspirateur sur la touche, au cas où une saleté s'y serait glissée.

Bingo ! En 2 secondes, le problème était réglé... :rose:


----------



## aCLR (1 Septembre 2008)

Donc tu ne feras pas de tutoriel de nettoyage avec. Tant mieux pour toi&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (1 Septembre 2008)

Je peux faire un tuto aspirateur, si vraiment il le faut...


----------



## Tetsuopink (28 Mars 2009)

Il m'a est arrivé la meme chose, sauf que mon clavier ne réponds plus du tout...
J'ai bien fait de garder un ancien clavier blanc 

J'ai donc tenté de le démonter... aucune vis n'est effectivement visible... même après avoir enlevé toute les touches du clavier.

j'ai donc tenté de l'ouvrir complètement.... et je vous informe que le bestiaux est collé !
pas de vis, mais, de la colle...

Il est donc formellement interdit de renverser quoi que ce soit sur ce clavier, sous peine de devoir en racheter un


----------



## naas (28 Mars 2009)

un peu de lecture


----------

